# BEOGRAD | Beko (masterplan)



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Zaha Hadid just came up with another of her stunning projects.

Renders and info quoted here come from DesignBoom



> the plans have been unveiled for the 'beko masterplan' located in the heart of belgrade's cultural zone, designed by architect zaha hadid. the new complex will include a residential component, retail and commercial spaces, a large convention facility and a five-star boutique hotel, situated next to the historical kalemegdan castle wall. the project connects the individual elements of the masterplan in a way which maintains their uniqueness and creates the feel of a free-flowing urban layer that integrates seamlessly into the architecture. private and public spaces overlap one another as structure blends into landscape, creating a series of dynamic environments in a continuum of structure. at ground level, a 'pinch' in the built edifice brings it down into the ground, opening a large exterior green courtyard for the flow of civic traffic. the ground-scape is a series of undulating green features mixed with the harder man-made textures, materials and colors that inform the movement of circulation through and around the site.


All renders quoted from DesignBoom


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

